# Squatter movie night in Portland Or.



## japanarchist (Aug 30, 2021)

Hey folks, if you're in Pdx come out for a movie night! Some buddies are having a benefit event and I'm helping boost this. Come out to Pennsula park on 9/11 to watch some cool squatUmentaries, meet other squattas & anarchos and have some fun! Here's more info on it:


----------



## Matt Derrick (Sep 4, 2021)

I can't come being in Texas, but I'm curious if you might be able to share the docs being shown? I'm super curious to know which ones and if I can find them to download somewhere.


----------



## RayvnHearsMusic (Sep 12, 2021)

Don't actually be useful and actually tell us the names of the documentaries or anything!


----------



## shootfirst (Sep 13, 2021)

japanarchist said:


> Hey folks, if you're in Pdx come out for a movie night! Some buddies are having a benefit event and I'm helping boost this. Come out to Pennsula park on 9/11 to watch some cool squatUmentaries, meet other squattas & anarchos and have some fun! Here's more info on it:



The films shown were 
Battle for tuntenhaus
Squatting in Rome 
The London Anarchist Group Squatting Mansions to Fight Homelessness


----------



## Matt Derrick (Sep 13, 2021)

shootfirst said:


> The films shown were
> Battle for tuntenhaus
> Squatting in Rome
> The London Anarchist Group Squatting Mansions to Fight Homelessness


Video links for those interested:

Battle for tuntenhaus
Squatting in Rome
The London Anarchist Group Squatting Mansions to Fight Homelessness


----------

